# Angelfish with sunken belly



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

he's been this way for a couple weeks now. My initial thought was that it was some kind of internal parasite, so I treated it with Tetra Parasite Guard, which didn't really seem to do anything. I still think it's a parasite, but I'm not sure if I should keep giving him meds. He's been off medication for about a week. 

Things to note/symptoms:
- A slight sunken belly, not hugely so, but enough that I can notice it, since he's usually quite full.
- Inability to swim constantly. He mostly lies on the gravel, but he does get up and swim a bit every so often, but his motions are a lot more exaggerated and he seems to have difficulty doing so.
- I see no increased rate of breathing, nor a loss of appetite. He is voracious and greedy as ever.
- none of the other fish show any signs of illness.
- I keep up with the weekly water changes, the tank is not well planted, but does contain plenty of drift wood.

Thoughts on what it might be and what I should do?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If you think its parasites, try prazipro. Its apparently safe. I have used it in salt, but also good for fresh.

AQUARIUM SOLUTIONS & POND SOLUTIONS PraziPro Health Aid - The World's First Ready-To-Use, Liquid Concentrate Praziquantel Treatment!


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Dietmar said:


> If you think its parasites, try prazipro. Its apparently safe. I have used it in salt, but also good for fresh.
> 
> AQUARIUM SOLUTIONS & POND SOLUTIONS PraziPro Health Aid - The World's First Ready-To-Use, Liquid Concentrate Praziquantel Treatment!


Tetra parasite guard already contains Praziquantel.

Internal diseases are hard to diagnose. Could be parasites (although the meds should've helped with that... for internal parasites it's better to use medicated feed though). Internal bacterial infection is maybe a bit more likely though (and is potentially untreatable).


----------

